# Blacks: Once you try BLACK you'll never come back??? is this true



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

First of all I'm NOT half black as some of u imagine,,

===========
1st: *Love* is* Blind* and it's true!

2nd:I never dated/knew a black girl so I don't know

I found some videos on youtube, and they all look happy!





























in this society it's noraml and it's not new,,even a lot of songs are about Blacks(one song says: I knew Whites,I knew Blacks, but your white heart is enough!!) ,,,,,

still many familes refuse to let their daughters marry a black man ( and others! not just blacks!)


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

what I found on youtube,,sorry! keep dancing White boy


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol, funny thread title. :b

In my area, I don't see many black people dating outside their race. And I've encountered a lot of people of other races who've said they generally aren't attracted to black people. :stu So I don't think it's very common to see these kind of couples...unless I'm living in the wrong area? Lol. My boyfriend is white, but we met online.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Sin said:


> The BBC will always have the females coming back


Lmao, knew a post like this was coming


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

In my opinion, skin color is just skin color.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, not really. There are obviously some people that specialize in a certain race but I know several people that have slept with blacks and went on to date other races afterwards.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I see so many interracial, mostly black and white couples here. But I don't think so, people most likely find people of any race attractive. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Sin said:


> The BBC will always have the females coming back


:lol I was waiting for someone to say this.

Personally, most people I know find people of all races attractive. I do know one or two people who apparently don't find particular races attractive, or people who only date within their race, but people like that are typically outnumbered by the rest.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Jesuszilla said:


> I see so many interracial, mostly black and white couples here. But I don't think so, people most likely find people of any race attractive. Or maybe that's just me.


I find both black and white women attractive. And I'm white.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Being attracted to something in fantasy and imagination is very different from being attracted in action. In regards to this matter, I think that if a person gets with the right man/woman that it will probably broaden their horizons in a good way...

and I'm talking about an emotionally intimate relationship, not just... yah know


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I hear they taste like chocolate. Maybe that's why.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I think that saying only applies to white chicks.

I've been with the black chicks in the past.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

my first gf was black and ive been with girsl of other races since then, so no.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

http://digitaljournal.com/article/333932


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The saying is 'once you go black you never go back'.

The way you worded it is oddly threatening.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

:/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

kiirby said:


> The saying is 'once you go black you never go back'.
> 
> The way you worded it is oddly threatening.


hahaah, I thought that too to be honest :lol 'you'll never come back' what?

OP there's not a lot of variety in the videos you picked, just saying.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No, not really. There are obviously some people that specialize in a certain race but I know several people that have slept with blacks and went on to date other races afterwards.


'specialise' is quite the interesting word to (mis)use.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

basuraeuropea said:


> 'specialise' is quite the interesting word to (mis)use.


How am I misusing it?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"Blacks" ???


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> The saying is 'once you go black you never go back'.
> 
> The way you worded it is oddly threatening.


Are black men threatening to you?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> How am I misusing it?


people don't generally 'specialise' in other groups of people when talking about interpersonal relationships or when talking about people at all.

people specialise in the treatment of...

people specialise in x academic subject.

people specialise in neurobiological research.

et al.

people do not _specialise_ in dating blacks.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

arnie said:


> Are black men threatening to you?


Yes that's totally what I was insinuating.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> people do not specialise in dating blacks.


What about an ethnospecific specialist escort.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I was thinking AC~DC, but that was more about big gonads. Probably way too dated of a reference for 99% of the people here.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

mark101 said:


> *The Brits come out above the French, beating the more traditional country of love and romance, by a full 0.2 inches.
> The Brits also beat the Australians (5.2in), Americans (5.1in) and Irish (5in).
> *


The Republic of the *Congo* take top position with a porn star like 7.1 inches, with the Ecuadorians, Ghanaians and Columbians not far behind with 7 inches, 6.8 inches and 6.7 inches respectively.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Meh, ive been with black men. Nothing extraordinary. Ha.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kiirby said:


> What about an ethnospecific specialist escort.


i deem that usage acceptable.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought people said "once you go black you'll never go back" just because black and back rhymed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Parsnip said:


> I thought people said "once you go black you'll never go back" just because black and back rhymed.


It's more or less true with black hair dye too.


----------

